# Light bar, back rack, transfer tank, tool box



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

have a few items for sale off a truck I sold.

-weatherguard 50 gallon transfer tank with fill rite pump $400

-Weatherguard full size black diamond plate cross over tool box. 127-0-02 I believe (not the 27" wide one) $325

-Weatherguard backrack off of superduty, only 5 month old. Will need mount brackets though $125

-Federal Signal 48" Legend amber led light bar with clear take downs and alleys. $700

-rigid industries led pods, D2 $120

Shoot me a text for pics. Will try to load some later. 

630-nine3six-0three6two


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish you were closer


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Hahaha me too! What would you be interested in?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Transfer tank


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Where in the midwest?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Based on area code Chicagoland area


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

To bad your not closer, I'd take some items off your hands.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I am in the Midwest, Woodstock IL to be exact. I can ship some of the items, back rack, light bar, rigid led lights


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Tool box sold


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll take the d2's.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'll take the d2's.


Shoot me a text!


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

still have the light bar?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you still have the transfer tank?


----------

